# popping cork question



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

I have use these before with live baits, but never with anything else like artificial plastics or DOA's. Is it best to use them on jig heads or just a hook? What works best? thanks:thumbup:


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Ragon210 said:


> I have use these before with live baits, but never with anything else like artificial plastics or DOA's. Is it best to use them on jig heads or just a hook? What works best? thanks:thumbup:


 
1/4 oz or 1/2 oz jig heads work great with Gulps. Most of your DOAs are pre-set up. I usually use a 1/2 oz DOA shrimp. Both are used on light tackle. I use the Gulps around docks and pilings and use the DOA on the grass flats. I also use the 4 inch Gulps along the beach using a 1 oz jig head. If you are going to use artificial, do not use the cork, IMO. O*D*W


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Remember that the cork not only pops, but it keeps your bait off the bottom. Those winter time canal trout love a suspended bait. Artificial or not.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

And pop them pretty hard in water that is cloudy or badly stained. You maybe can't pop so hard with a live bait.

Jim


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

I personally don`t use a jig head under the popping cork or Cajun Thunder. I free line the gulp on a 2/0 or 3/0 circle hook. When you pop it, it floats back down verses dropping straight down. I`ve out fished my fishin buddy many times this way. He still uses a 1/4oz jig head and still can`t figure out why I catch more fish. I work the popping cork pretty good as well.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Are you guys steadily popping and retrieving, or popping then letting sit for a while?


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

what length of leader do yall use from your hook to the cork?


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Ragon210 said:


> what length of leader do yall use from your hook to the cork?


Depends on the depth you're fishing... I like my to just touch the grass so when I pop it, he jumps out the grass, then drifts back down into it... like a natural shrimp would. Typically, mine is 2-4' long


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Pop it 3 quick short pops, allow the bait to fall, repeat.

The popping sound calls the fish and upon the fish's arrival, it sees the only movement in the area which is your falling bait - then BAM (hopefully)!!!

You should only have 18-20" of line between the cork and the bait.


----------



## moe (Aug 9, 2013)

I use popping/rattle corks all the time with live and artifical. DOA's work good under a cork. If I use a jig head for gulp or cacahoe under a cork, I usually use 1/8th oz. leader length depends on depth of water but it's usually 18" to 30"


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Another option is a bubble rig with a plastic bead between it and the swivel. Casts a lot further and works just as well.


----------



## LSP552 (May 4, 2013)

If using plastic with a cork, I like a very light weight jig head, usually a 1/16 or 1/8. This seems to provide a bit better movement/action when working the cork.

Ken


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

*split shot*

i use a wide gap worm hook or a kahle hook with a split shot about 6-7" above it and i like the bait about a foot off the bottom.


----------

